# what kind of car did you replace the cruze with ?



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought this might be interesting to see what kind of cars and trucks cruze buyers are trading in . I traded in a 08 impala ltz. i doubled my gas mileage with the cruze . this past weekend we had really warm weather and my cruze is averaging 37 mpg thats driving 55-60 highway .


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the wording of your topic is a bit misleading. It looks like your asking people what they traded their Cruze for.

I'm sure you meant What kind of car did you replace with the Cruze.

=P


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I traded in my 06 Chev Silverado on my Cruze Eco...I am hoping for 3 times better gas mileage but am expecting 2 times better mileage.


----------



## travdahl1 (Mar 13, 2011)

1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4.7l


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

2007 Cadillac STS AWD V6 Luxury pkg. Traded even for my 2LT RS. I liked the car, hated the dealer. Didn't trust them with no factory warranty left.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

1998 Toyota Camry LE 4cy with 195k miles.
The way the Cruze handles compared to what I had, It feel like I bought a sports car.


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

2007 Grand Prix with 78,200 miles. Was out of warranty so time to trade it in.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Traded a 2008 Solstice GXP for the Cruze. I did not double my mileage, but I sure doubled my passenger and trunk space.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be trading in a '97 Civic EX coupe. The only downside I see is that I will be giving up 32 mpg city/40 mpg highway for the Cruze. I don't see that as any issue as the original EPA estimates for the Honda were not that good. A 2LT RS Cruze is a far nicer automobile also.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Replaced my daily driver with the Cruze. 1999 Dodge Dakota R/T, averaged 13.7MPG last year. 

I still own the truck as it's now my project vehicle


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

Chevy Trailblazer Ext 113140 miles for Cruze Eco with MT6 I know I will miss one thing with the Trailblazer come winter is the 4 wheel drive but not the gas milage


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Returning my 08' Altima Coupe Lease with 30k miles after 39 months and getting the Cruze the same day =)


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

2004 chevy avalanche 2500 with the big block 496 almost quadrupled my gas milage but cut my cargo space drastically


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

2002 Honda Civic with 222,520 miles. Cruze rides nicer, Honda better on gas.


----------



## glushenij (Feb 25, 2011)

2007 chevy cobalt lt


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I did "replace" anything but my 2005 Subaru Legacy GT will now go from daily driver to project car in which i will be upgrading the turbo etc. 

And of course there is my car ownership history thread in general chat if you want to go through my car ownership biography


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

2006 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon with 92,000 miles. I am going to miss that car!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> 2006 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon with 92,000 miles. I am going to miss that car!


...did you use it to drive out to your 'Woodsy Honeymoon' that got rained upon by Mother Nature (wink,wink)??




[great Subaru commercial!]


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

2003 Acura TL Type S
I liked the car however getting old and was on its second transmission with only 89K miles


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> 2006 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon with 92,000 miles. I am going to miss that car!


You can come up to naperville and drive my 05 when you feel nostalgic


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

2001 chevy prizm...230,000 still getting 40 mpg....so i dont expect a big difference


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...did you use it to drive out to your 'Woodsy Honeymoon' that got rained upon by Mother Nature (wink,wink)??
> 
> [great Subaru commercial!]


Here Comes the Sun Again.....
I sure wouldn't have traded it in if SHE was still in it though!!!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> You can come up to naperville and drive my 05 when you feel nostalgic


WIll you be home this weekend??


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Traded in a '09 Hyundai Genesis....it was a nice first effort by Hyundai but it had horrible suspension and many other issues I wont go into. And it was not fun to drive.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

I gave my Mom my 2002 Kia Rio RXV, and I bought the Cruze LT Crystal Red Tint....and I am LOVIN this car more than my Kia.....even though I had absolutely no issues with the old car


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

Sold my 81 DMC-12 DeLorean and used some of the ammount it sold for to buy my Cruze with. Was a good fun car to play with but I need somthing practical, but I'll always remember how much fun it was to have that DeLorean.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

My 99 Lumina finally lost a head gasket after 130K. I didn't much care for the car but it ran up to that time only needing brakes and tires. 30MPG highway for a 10 yr old car wasn't too shabby. 
BTW, anyone want to buy a rust free Lumina, only needs a water fill every other day? hahaha


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Here Comes the Sun Again.....
> I sure wouldn't have traded it in if SHE was still in it though!!!


 I was wondering what 70AARCUDA was talking about. I just saw that commercial on TV.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

09 gmc sierra.. love the new mpgs!


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I traded in a 2002 Nissan Altima SE. It was an adjustment going from about 250 HP V-6 to the tiny little 4 in the Cruze, but I am learning new driving habits in the quest of squeezing the best mileage I can get out of the Cruze. Most of the time, I don't miss that extra 100+ HP. MOST of the time.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Turned in 2008 Chevy Malibu LTZ 6cyl. with about 17,300 miles and a new engine at 16,016 miles.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't beat that DeLorean guy! 

1996 Jetta GLX VR6 5MT. Original owner(s) [wife and me]; 15 years old, 260,000 miles. Ready for a new ride. Getting an Eco 6MT.


----------



## White_Cruze (Feb 7, 2011)

1998 Toyota Camry 389000 kms


----------



## cruzincantonohio (Mar 9, 2011)

Daily driver went from a 99 Dakota 4X4 5.2 V-8 @ 11MPG, to my new 1.4 turbo Cruze...the gas savings pays for my new car!!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Still haven't decided which one will get the knife when the performance trim comes out.


----------



## myredltrs11 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got rid of my 2001 Grand Prix GTP Coupe. Sold with 160,9xx miles, after I realized I had dumped WAYYY too much money into it between upgrades and repairs, and that I could be spending the same amount monthly to drive a sexy new Cruze RS with a wonderful warranty and 0 miles! Lol. I will say though that that GTP was the most beautiful on the road of it's generation. I will post pics when I'm not posting from my iPad! (I'm obviously not over the old car yet, but I am loving my Cruze nonetheless!)


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Turned in 2008 Chevy Malibu LTZ 6cyl. with about 17,300 miles and a new engine at 16,016 miles.


What caused you engine to go at 16K? I assume it was the 3.9L?

I traded in a 2010 Jeep liberty with 12,000 miles. So far Im getting about 11 MPG better around town. On the highway I get 15MPG better. Im hoping to buy a second Jeep one day but for now Im really happy with Cruze.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

07' Saturn Aura XR w/37K on it..'Lease Return'..Great car,just time to go smaller..


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I traded in a 2006 Jeep Liberty. I was getting around 14-15mpg in the city. Now I'm getting around 27 w/ the cruze. Plus, the Jeep kept falling apart. I'd fix something, and then another problem would arise. I got tired of it...will never own a jeep again.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

1987(AMC) Jeep Cherokee Chief 4x4, 320,000km (192,000 mi.) I kept the jeep, use it for work and winter driving . Still snowing here in the mountains! Figured I wouldn't get much for it anyway...


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i do not know if i would call it trading in or giving away, but it was a 1999 Saturn SL1 with less than 100000 miles.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

2008 Camry and couldn't be happier to see it go away.


----------



## SuzieCruze11 (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't trade in my car for the Cruze b/c I bought it outright [YAY NO CAR PAYMENT! lol] - But I had a 2003 Chevy Malibu LS with 123,000 miles on it before I replaced it with the Cruze. Mali was donated to charity.


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

*What car in trade?*

Unloaded a 96 Impala SS that was a repair disaster waiting to happen.

Above and beyond 2 major fixes on the fuel pump and fuel line connectors, I also dumped several G's into a new water pump...new AC compressor...a new/reset odometer...and a bunch of "smaller" stuff.

Still lurking: a cracked casing on the posi and a total replacement of the 2nd air pump on the injection.Plus worn ball joints and a tranny signaling "we may have trouble soon".

I look out at my Cruze and ask myself: what have I given up? Rough rear fixed axle ride...MAYBE 50% of the gas mileage of the Cruze...parking the SS in tight space like docking an aircraft carrier...and 15 years of something that went from a lotta fun to a nightmare.

Should have done it sooner.

But like the famous line from Band of Brothers about Adolph finally blowing his brains out" Should of...but he didn't".

Anyone buying a used SS from 94 to 96; GO IN WITH YOUR EYES WIDE OPEN.Parts are tough to find...labor these days is exorbitant...unless you can do major repairs on your own, good luck.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i had a 2004 monte carlo ss, i blew a head gasket so i patched it up and traded it in. i had 150,000 perfect no problem miles until that. i was surprised by the value the cruze had so i test drove it and was sold immediately. i would have bought an LT or higher if i wasnt carrying money over from my monte carlo's loan.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Replacing my 1998 Pontiac Sunfire with a new Cruze LTZ/RS. Hope I can get a quarter million miles out of the Cruze as well!


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

replaced my 2009 GMC Sierra Crew Cab. Although I loved my truck.... I didnt love filling it up every week.... and it costing me 80-90 bucks to fill up...


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Replaced a 2001 Sentra that had a slightly leaking head gasket but still have my truck to use for plowing my driveway and pulling the fifth wheel camper.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

2005 Ford F-150 STX 2WD 4.2 L V6

I won't miss the gas cost, but will miss the truck convenience.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

...........a 2001 KIA Sephia with NO OPTIONS other then air cond.
That car did me no wrong the past 10 yrs from getting me A-B, but this Cruze is just so, so , so, so much better, and so happy I finally made the change..


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Just handed the keys over to my 2007 AWD TrailBlazer SS. Near the end I was hypermiling it and almost got 18 mpg, normally it was 13-14 mpg average. Going to miss the power and convenience, but not the gas bill.


----------



## aftereffects (Apr 4, 2011)

2004 Dodge Caravan with 175k kilometers. Van would turn off randomly and had many electrical problems. I also had to take it in almost every 10k for something to be replaced. It wasn't that great on gas either. In Canada we currently pay $1.30/L, which is about $5.20 a gallon!

Things I am hoping for in the Cruze is the gas mileage, but also hoping with good care to have the car for at least 300k kilometers.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

2006 Jetta tdi. I will miss the 42-45mpg COMBINED but not the high maintenance cost, high cost of diesel fuel, or the fears that the tdi forums put into my head!!! (turbo failure, clutch failure, cam failure, etc.)
The Cruze is pretty similar to my Jetta though...lots of the same features and handling is close to the same as well.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Lease was up on my 07 Pontiac G5 SE. Fell in love with the Cruze before they even landed in North America. Drove a pre-prod model at a fleet event last summer and started counting the days till my lease ended. Ordered the Cruze from factory in December anticipating my April 30th lease expiry, and as soon as I learned it landed in mid-February, I couldn't wait any longer. Gave up my lease over a month early.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Traded my 2006 Hummer H3. Loved that truck, but new job came with a big commute and the gas bill would have been absurd!


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

My journey to a Cruze looks something like this...

1969 Pontiac LeMans
1972 Datsun 510
1976 Scirroco
1973 Corvette (still have)
1978 Rabbit
1977 HD Sportster (still have)
198? Blazer
1967 Camaro
1984 Mercedes 180
1968 HD FLH (still have)
1985 Rabbit
1955 Chevy Belair
1935 Ford (still have)
2000 S10 pick up (still have)
1972 Datsun 510 
1956 HD servicar (still have)
1959 HD Super 10 (still have)
1961 HD Super 10 (still have)
1964 Vespa (still have)
2002 Jetta 1.8T (daughter's car)
2011 Cruze - scheduled production start April 18th

I'm buying the Cruze for my 14 year old son. He won't be driving for 2 years, but in the meantime I get to have some fun driving a new car!

I ordered a black/black 2 LT with the RS package.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I replaced my 93' Buick Century with my Cruze 1LT. The Cruze is my first "New" car as I sported the Buick through high school and college - Thing is a tank.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Traded in a 04 Extended cab 4x4 Silverado 1500! Went from 11.5mpg to 30 mpg!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> I replaced my 93' Buick Century with my Cruze 1LT. The Cruze is my first "New" car as I sported the Buick through high school and college - Thing is a tank.


This is great, I had a few old buicks as well. They were always good when people would bash into my while I was stopped at lights etc. They are solid cars.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

2008 Cobalt LS 2.2 auto. 
I liked it for the price and the coupes rear end style.
My Cruze I like alot more for the price again, but now for the long list of features for , essentialy , FREE! 
It would be hard to go back to a crank window,basic suspension, bluetoothless car again.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

2008 Pontiac G8 GT! Loved it, but it was just too espensive for me keeping rolling in the payment before the G8, and the warranty was up so would have to buy a new warranty. way too expensive, and honestly as much i loved the G8 technology wise it wasnt there, NO nav, NO bluetooth, No Auto day/night mirror! this car has everything i love my Cruze!!

perry


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

2004 Cadillac CTS with Luxury Package.

Honestly, moving to the Cruze was a trade-up. More features in the Cruze than my CTS had! Of course, a vehicle 7 years newer *will* have more toys on it.


----------



## mrheavydee95 (Apr 8, 2011)

I traded in my 2005 Kia Rio with 180,000 miles on it. Going between the Rio and Cruze is like going from Night to Day. I love my cruze..


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

I traded in a 95 Cavalier with 87k miles on it. I will miss the very good visibility the car had, but not the poor maintenance issues.

My new Cruze has a larger trunk than my Cadillac STS which I still own.

I ordered my silver Cruze RS on 9/28/2010 and took delivery on 3/9/2011. I do not know of anyone who waited longer than 23 weeks?


----------



## Misconceptionz (Apr 1, 2011)

1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4.0L Straight Six for the Cruze Eco


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

digitick said:


> 2004 Cadillac CTS with Luxury Package.
> 
> Honestly, moving to the Cruze was a trade-up. More features in the Cruze than my CTS had! Of course, a vehicle 7 years newer *will* have more toys on it.


More toys now, but let's hope they keep them and don't start decontenting them next year like they did with the Malibu. Nothing major that I know of, but little things that were a nice touch.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> More toys now, but let's hope they keep them and don't start decontenting them next year like they did with the Malibu. Nothing major that I know of, but little things that were a nice touch.


Wow. Never heard that they'd done that with the Malibu. Bummer. I guess I'm glad I got in early, then, if they do start nerfing the Cruze too!


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Traded my 2008 Jeep Liberty Sport 4WD. 15/18.5 mpg. Really didn't want to, but the 2 hour commute was costing tooooo much.


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

I traded in a 2005 Chevrolet Cavalier with 120K miles, paint issues, dashboard issues.

LOVING MY NEW CAR!


----------



## rwoodr6419 (May 15, 2011)

I was driving a 2008 TrailBlazer SS (which we kept) and traded in my husband's 2004 Dodge truck, which was like driving a school bus. 

I'm super lucky because when I have a need for speed, I can take the SS! :th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## My2sons (Jun 23, 2011)

2007 Mercedes C230 Sport.


----------



## impster (Apr 17, 2011)

2007 Jeep Wrangler X

14mpg to 32mpg (averages)... yeah.. :th_coolio:


----------



## PurposeBuilt (May 24, 2011)

It fit its MPG purpose. So, it was just added to my personal fleet.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

2009 Pontiac G8.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

2009 Cobalt SS. I averaged 26.5 if in the boost all the time or 29.5 driving normally. I more got the Cruze Eco as it is more practical, the boost in fuel economy (and not having to use premium, as the Cobalt was Stage 1) is just a plus.


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

My severe oil leaking, catalytic converter clogged, high-speed vibrating, gas guzzling, money pit of a 1999 Buick Regal GS with the 3.8 supercharged V6. Took it in for service and, this time, it was going to cost twice as much to fix as the car was worth. So I purchased the LTZ off the showroom floor.


----------



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was driving a 2001 Jeep Wrangler with 140,000 miles. I was spending between $300 and $400 a month on gas. This was not an easy thing for me to do. I have been driving Jeeps for over fifteen years. But, I bought a new car with zero miles and it costs me less to pay for and fuel.than I was spending on gas alone. I didn't trade it in, I put it on craigslist and it sold in four days. I looked at the 2012 Focus and the Cruze. The Cruze won.


----------



## kalamacruze (Jun 8, 2011)

Gave my wife my '05 Saab 92X (the so-called Saabaru, since it is essentially a Subaru Imprezza); got the red MT ecco. I'll miss the AWD and the size (a bit smaller than the Cruze, which I was comfortable driving), but the mpg was low to mid 20's.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

2003 VW GTi 20th Anniversary. It had a 1.8t, 18' wheels from OZ and was putting down about 225whp. It was a lot of fun, but repair costs and having to use only premium and get barely 450 km per 55l tank sucked.


----------



## nbkan (Jun 21, 2011)

2008 Metallic inferno orange Pontiac Solstice GXP


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

2005 Pontiac Sunfire


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

Traded in my '05 Legacy GT ltd. It was tuned to stage 2 via COBB and boy it was a blast to drive. Il'l miss it, but the gas mileage for cummuting will be much better in my ECO 6mt


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

1999 Subaru Outback. Didn't trade it in; it was totaled, so we bought our Eco to replace it.


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

94 Camry with 170k miles


----------



## JDIcruze (Jul 2, 2011)

When my cruze gets here I will be passing my '95 Saturn Manual - no power locks/windows, A/C doesn't work, almost 200,000miles onto my younger brother.


----------



## ManthaBurner (Jul 4, 2011)

*New better chevy*

I got rid of my 1998 chevy monte carlo for the Cruze ECO. Over doubled the mpg


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Traded a quad cab 1500 4x4 Dodge Ram 5.9 for this Cruze
I miss the bed space, the interior room, but do not miss the 11mpg!!



I do miss the SRT I sold previously though


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

2005 Pontiac G6 GT. Didn't trade it in though. Sold outright for $1000 more than we paid for it in '07. Pretty similar vehicles, but I love the Cruze way more. Not as quick, but still fun to drive.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I had an _ex 1988 _Honda CR-X, a complete ricer but it was my baby! 
Got rid of it for the Cruze because of the Cruze's style and smoothness. Sitting in the cockpit of the Cruze for the very first time was breath-taking....So I had to get rid of the CR-X


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

2003 Toyota Celica GT, got around 27 MPG in the city, but not much more on the highway. Actually, went by the dealer for the recall and saw my Celica on the used side of the lot. Was kinda funny rolling up in my ECO with the cold air and remembering how sluggish the Celica felt. You'd be surprised how slow it felt.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

2008 Cobalt 2 door LT


----------



## 11cruzeco (May 29, 2011)

2010 Nissan Frontier Pro-4X. I miss it, but I've always been a car guy. Plus I really like my Cruze!


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

Traded in my 2003 Ford Explorer XLT with 95K miles for the Cruze LS. I will miss the 4X4 come winter and the cargo space, but won't miss the gas mileage and repair costs.


----------



## whistler162 (Jul 6, 2011)

first post....

Traded in my 1999 Mazda 626 w/ 85,000 miles. Cruz has better pickup than the 
Mazda and I could see out of the back window better than the Focus. So far so good but only 520 miles on the car of which 200 are mine.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

2004 Cadillac CTS with luxury package. Over 100K miles and starting to cost way too much to keep running.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

No trade, just added to current rides. I bought the ECO (took possesion on 7/1), but had been looking since April due to predictions of $5 gallon gas and reading reviews of the ECO 6M pulling close to 50 MPG on the highway. This car is an incredible value.

Current Other Rides:

2004 Pulse Red 6M GTO
1988 Black 5M Alfa Romeo Milano Verde 3.0


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

2004 Dodge Neon SRT-4


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Replaces my 2004 Buick LeSabre..... better on mileage but less on most other things lol...
The LeSabre drove through a Mazda3 that pulled out in front of me (not my fault of course!!)...

Burt


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Didn't actually trade anything in but I had sold my 2006 VW GTI 2 door. Cruze is definitely more practical for having two kids, but man I LOVED driving the GTI. Love everything else about the Cruze though.

"Do your fast and your family get along?" - my answer was no =[


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

2004 Nissan 350Z


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

1996 honda civic with 118000 miles and no a/c. 
if the a/c didn't break (compressor blew chunks) I would probably still be driving it.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

2007 Pontiac G5


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 8, 2011)

2001 Pontiac Grand Am 75th Ann Edition. Had it for 8 years with a ton of performance stuff done to it (yeah...I was young and foolish). 145k miles later it was time to move on and get a new, classier car.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Traded my 07 mazda 3i. I loved the car, it had about 135k when I traded it in. Had a ton of work done to it, but it was a sleeper (planning the same for the cruze)


----------



## tommyc (Jul 7, 2011)

2006 Ford Focus


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

2005 Dodge Neon.

Don't laugh. 

It was actually a pretty decent car if you took care of it. But there were problems. Like the front bushings would need to be replaced every 15,000 miles or so. That was probably one of the few times an extended warranty made sense for the buyer... what I paid into that service contract was paid out more than twice over in reworking that suspension every year.

other than that is was quite smooth, until 72,000 miles when both the warranty AND the transmission gave out.


----------



## Cruze HH (Jul 11, 2011)

*Cruze HH*



cruze 2011 said:


> I thought this might be interesting to see what kind of cars and trucks cruze buyers are trading in . I traded in a 08 impala ltz. i doubled my gas mileage with the cruze . this past weekend we had really warm weather and my cruze is averaging 37 mpg thats driving 55-60 highway .


 

The Lease on my Cadillac 2008 STS expired and I bought a Chevrolet Cruze! First Chevrolet I ever owned!


----------



## Mocha22 (Jul 7, 2011)

1999 Sunfire. Got $300 from the dealer


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

I traded in a 2008 Honda fit sport. Which I got when I traded in my 2007 hhr which I realized was a mistake after about 1 month later. The Honda didn't come with as many standard features as the hhr for the price and no where close to my new 2011 cruze love the car. Should of never went away from GM after owning a 2000 Sierra which my parents inherited after their 2006 hhr got totaled (not their fault) last year and also owning a 2003 silverado which my nephew took over from me when I bought the 2007 hhr. Now I have the 2011 cruze feels good to drive a Chevy


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

2002 ranger xl longbed, got 2300 in trade, needed new heater core installed, brakes, front a-arms.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

2008 Black Chevrolet Equinox Sport. Really nice sporty small SUV with only 49000 miles on it. Who ever bought it sure got a nice ride because it was garage kept and washed every week and waxed every other month. I will do the same for my 2011 Cruze LTZ now.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought my Cruze because I got into an accident and totaled my daily driver. Not my fault, BTW. I had a 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 that was paid off. Bought it new, the truck, from the dealer. The Cruze is my 3rd new vehicle within a decades time. Saving on gas was a big plus to help with making the new car payment, being my wife is staying home with the baby for now. Lovin' the car.


----------



## Stony (Jun 17, 2011)

The Cruze replaced my 2000 Pontiac GP GTP with 219,000 miles. It was a good car and it was somewhat sad to see it go.  Hope I get the same mileage out of the Cruze.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Traded a 2009 Hyundai Genesis.....miss the V6 and the Lexicon Stereo but not much else. Cruze LTZ has way more useful features than the Genesis believe it or not.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

had a 2009 mini cooper s convertible. Love the Red Cruze 2LT. Didn't get that good gas mileage and required premium. haven't looked back except to sell some accessories.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Haven't replaced it yet, but the plan is unfortunately to replace my 06 Chrysler 300 SRT-8. Love the car, and would not get rid of it but I drive 100 miles a day and the Cruze mpg is litterally double of the SRT-8. :not_worthy:

Car payment and insurance will be nearly identical as well so i'll save hundreds per month in fuel.

Just need to get a buyer for my car....


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

2002 Ford Taurus (3.0 Duratec....what a slug). Got the Cruze after making a series of intl trips (work related) and realizing that the rest of the civilized world drives compact/subcompact cars. Rented a few cool Renaults and decided that I was getting something small and affordable (gas). However, I couldn't totally go to the dark side, so i kept my 2004 Jag XJ8...wife's car.

My past cars have been all over the board...
02 Taurus (purchased for my son, than got stuck driving it. reliable!)
97 BMW 528I (eh..not a huge bimmer fan)
94 Isuzu Trooper (very fun, but mpg sucked..literally)
96 Audi A6 ( loved this car, motor blew at 200k)
00 Saturn SL1 (turd)
93 Mercedes e300 Sport (solid little car)
94 Mercedes e300 4matic (super tank)
93 Eclipse GST (very fun. first time I had a car payment)
89 Isuzu Trooper (The Brick...my all time favorite vehicle)
?? Nissan 4x4 (built in escape hatch in drivers floor..some call it rust)
84 Olds Omega (this aint your grandma's car....Ok, it really was)

Wow! this is a very unimpressive list of crap. At the time, each one of these cars felt like the nicest thing I've ever owned. Nostalgic ....


----------



## Shotime32 (May 21, 2011)

2008 Mazda CX9... loved the 7 seater, hated the 18mpg it gave out.. My kids are still babies, so I can drive the cruze eco for a few years before I need something big. I wouldn't call it an upgrade as I had a ton of space with the CX9 and it was very smooth. But like I said, I don't miss the low MPG. Plus, dealer gave me 20K for the trade in and the cruze eco was $20k out the door. to bad i still owed 10K on the cx9.. LOL


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

2005 Honda City










Talk about moving up. Can you believe they gave me $10,000 for my City in trade-in? Awesome. Thais are crazy about Hondas.


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

2007 Chevy Cobalt LT Coupe


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

I twisted the frame on my 95 talon after an intense hydroplane so I had to buy a vehicle, their were no Cobalts with the crazy rebate left so I bought the Cruze off the show room floor. They weren't suppose to sell it but I was payin cash.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

2002 BMW X5 4.6is 

got almost as much in trade-in as I paid for my Eco Cruze. So only ended up paying a couple hundred in taxes.. woot!! And my insurance went down $30/month.. haha.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Traded an '07 Toyota Corolla with 33,000 miles. Monthly note went up a whopping $35, car insurance went down $300 a year. Almost works out even.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

The Cruze is my first new vehicle- No trade,kept my '87 2 door Cherokee for work & winter. 195k miles (Also like the looks. Eligible for collector plates in '12)


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

We just added the Cruze to the family so no trade in. We bought it to help keep the miles off of my bike and our 05 Yukon XL.


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

2009 Pontiac Vibe 1.8 with 75,000+ miles traded for Cruze LT1 RS 1.4 turbo


----------



## sonik35143 (Apr 1, 2011)

Trading in a 2009 Mitsubishi Ralliart getting 21mpg..... waiting on delivery of a 2012 White Eco MT. Insurance will go down $30 a month and payments will go down $40 a month. add the $100+ I'll save on gas every month and I think I'm coming out ahead.....when I test drove the ECO I was impressed on how quiet it is on the highway compared to the Mitsubishi and also the Mazda 3 I had before it.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Traded in a 2009 Malibu LTZ for my 2012 Eco 6MT. The only thing I'm really going to miss is the remote start but I prefer a manual in lower-powered cars. I thought I was doing pretty good averaging around 28 mpg in the Malibu but this 44 mpg average I have now is awesome!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Mocha22 said:


> 1999 Sunfire. Got $300 from the dealer


LOL - 96 Sunfire with 190K . Got $250 
and ran


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Going to be going from a 08 duramax to a 1.4 turbo after delivery. They both have turbos so I would imagine there will be a very slight difference...:signs006: Anyways, I highly doubt the cruze can pop a stump like a toothpick, but it's a great looking car and will definitely save some green. :not_worthy:


----------

